# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Utjecaj  youtubera  na djecu

## maria71

Kako  radim u obrazovnom sustavu i razgovaram s djecom na odmorima tijekom dežurstva zgrožena sam  balkanskom  yt scenom.   Samo govor mržnje, nasilje, psovke, površnost i  koliko god se trudila ne vidim ništa pozitivno. propagira se nerad,  spoznzorstvo,  životni stil koji prije odgovara tridesetogodišnjacima a ne maloljetnim curicama i dječacima. 

Probala sam  učenicima objasniti , da ako već moraju, gledaju  diy  clipove,  a ne svađe , disstrackove  i  blaćenja. 

Platforma joombus donekle filtrira sadržaje , ali i tu ima posla za socijalnu službu i pravobraniteljicu. 

Dakle,  ako ne znate tko su Davor,  Ruža, Petra,  Baka Prase,  Vanimy,  Dennis,  Mudja  Sikrt  odlično, no provjerite znaju li ih vaša djeca

----------


## Beti3

Srećom, ne znam.
Od koje dobi to djeca otkriju?

----------


## maria71

treći, četvrti razred.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaj nije to razvojna faza?

----------


## maria71

?   gledati i upijati govor mržnje ( stavit ću link  ) je razvojna faza ? ajde očito ja ne znam  nakon  25 godina u sustavu što je razvojna faza.

 i probaj doći do refrena  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR1BpynwcdQ

----------


## čokolada

Pogledala Vanimy i BakuPrasicu. Što je ovo, međusobno podjeb.....e  jutjubera ili što? Prema komu je to upereno?

----------


## zutaminuta

Bunt protiv normi. Na to mislim.

----------


## pulinka

> Bunt protiv normi. Na to mislim.


Kakvih normi, jbt? 
S moje tačke gledišta norme su umrle pre dobrih 20 godina, jedini originalni bunt bi bio da se nekim čudom norme opet uspostave. 
Više bunta vidim u ponekom još lucidnom penzioneru nego u prosečnom primerku srednjoškolca, njima je sve ravno i svejedno, smeju se istim forama od vrtića do mature, izuzeci su retki. 
Ovo malo što sam videla sa linkova su očigledno isti tip kretenoida koji iskače sa svih tipova medija koje pokušam da gledam/slušam/čitam. Užasno me iritiraju. Valjda je to simptom starenja, kad počne da te iritira sve "što vole mladi", i ne vidiš više u tome bunt nego idiotizam.

----------


## maria71

Mene su učenici pitali, što mislim o tome ,  pa sam počela gledati .

Evo vam još jedan primjer. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BgZ-ykWS9I

----------


## zutaminuta

A tog Dennisa sam vidjela u jednoj emisiji na HRT-u. Ovaj "širi noge" bi trebao biti sprd. Kao kada je tek došao duckface, svi su se sprdali, pa bi oni koji gledaju selfije sprdali ove koji su se sprdali, i tako u krug.
Znam i neke koji su se počeli sprdati govoreći poput turbofolk zvijezda, da bi im prešlo u naviku i svakodnevni govor.

----------


## maria71

Očito se ti i ja ne razumijemo, djetetu od 11 godina je teško  objasniti da je sve to fejk i sprd.  Njima je to kul i super, poglavito stil života u kojem lokalni džabalebaroš  skupi 200 000 subova  i onda živi  od reklama i sponzora, 
njima je to zakon, i oni  bi tako, putovali na Bali,  dobivali  poklone i slično. A slava na yt je vrlo kratkotrajna. 

 Evo imaš i ovaj primjer, majku dvije curice iz  Valpova. I ona ima sljedbenike  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BYaI7sxwno

----------


## Kosjenka

> Očito se ti i ja ne razumijemo, djetetu od 11 godina je teško  objasniti da je sve to fejk i sprd.  Njima je to kul i super, poglavito stil života u kojem lokalni džabalebaroš  skupi 200 000 subova  i onda živi  od reklama i sponzora, 
> njima je to zakon, i oni  bi tako, putovali na Bali,  dobivali  poklone i slično. A slava na yt je vrlo kratkotrajna. 
> 
>  Evo imaš i ovaj primjer, majku dvije curice iz  Valpova. I ona ima sljedbenike  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BYaI7sxwno


Ovo mi nije trebalo, ova gospođa iz Valpova. 
Moj trinaestogodišnjak skroz priča o vlogerima, koliko pratielja, koliko zarade itd. Pitala sam ga za gore navedene kaže zna ih ali to ne gleda.

----------


## čokolada

O, majketimileblesave, što ja zbog neinformiranosti propuštam!  :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Sad zaozbiljno, ovakve gospođe treba s vlastitom djecom pogledati, detaljno iskomentirati s njima  svaki detalj da djeca obrate pažnju i dobro se nasmijati.

----------


## tanja_b

> Kako  radim u obrazovnom sustavu i razgovaram s djecom na odmorima tijekom dežurstva zgrožena sam  balkanskom  yt scenom.   Samo govor mržnje, nasilje, psovke, površnost i  koliko god se trudila ne vidim ništa pozitivno. propagira se nerad,  spoznzorstvo,  životni stil koji prije odgovara tridesetogodišnjacima a ne maloljetnim curicama i dječacima. 
> 
> Probala sam  učenicima objasniti , da ako već moraju, gledaju  diy  clipove,  a ne svađe , disstrackove  i  blaćenja. 
> 
> Platforma joombus donekle filtrira sadržaje , ali i tu ima posla za socijalnu službu i pravobraniteljicu. 
> 
> Dakle,  ako ne znate tko su Davor,  Ruža, Petra,  Baka Prase,  Vanimy,  Dennis,  Mudja  Sikrt  odlično, no provjerite znaju li ih vaša djeca


Na žalost, razumijem o čemu govoriš jer sam nedavno slučajno čula za Baku Prase i ostala  :Shock:  
Moj sin to ne prati redovito, ali "povremeno" gleda youtube kanal dečka iz svog razreda koji se time bavi, i koji komentira navedene "ličnosti", pa je samim tim i upućen u zbivanja na sceni.
Nikakve koristi od toga što mu ja to komentiram, i što je on svjestan da je to glupost i uvreda za inteligenciju, ako cijeli razred to prati i ponavlja to isto. Ne može biti izoliran u razredu, a praćenje dotičnog smeća je postalo opći trend  :Undecided:   Lako je u odrasloj dobi ostati svoj i držati se po strani, ali s 13 godina je to vrlo, vrlo teško, gotovo neizvedivo.

----------


## čokolada

Pa ne znam baš da ne možeš kao roditelj utjecati na mišljenje djeteta. Nema štete, ako on shvaća o čemu se tu radi.

----------


## jelena.O

frizura mame nije frizura, jedino torta izgleda wow

----------


## Jurana

Onda su oni jutjuberi koji igraju igrice mila majka za ove?

Ne usudim se pogledati

----------


## tangerina

maria, daj ih zatraži koju kintu za klikove koje ćeš im dovuć ovom temom  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Sad zaozbiljno, ovakve gospođe treba s vlastitom djecom pogledati, detaljno iskomentirati s njima  svaki detalj da djeca obrate pažnju i dobro se nasmijati.


Ovo smo mi imali pred koju godinu... i da, bila je faza i prošla je relativno bezbolno. 

Sad kad gledam u što bulje moji srednjoškolci, obojica bulje u ovakve stvari: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ukDKVHnac4  (to je samo primjer). Odavno su shvatili da bedastoće s youtube kanala nisu bogznakaj, ali da ima dosta science tema koje su fakat zanimljive. MM je bio skretnica kad ih je trebalo odvratiti od kretenarija, ali moj mlađi sin uspješno sam pronalazi materijal koji mu i te kako pomaže za učenje.

----------


## tanja_b

> Pa ne znam baš da ne možeš kao roditelj utjecati na mišljenje djeteta. Nema štete, ako on shvaća o čemu se tu radi.


U stvarnosti mi se to čini dosta kompliciranije nego što naoko izgleda.
Npr. on prati tog dečka iz razreda na youtube-u jer želi vidjeti o čemu se radi. Dok ga gleda, i sam komentira kako je dosadan i kako mu je to glupo, ali i dalje gleda. I razrednog youtubera (od kojeg i nema neke štete), ali onda i one "opće" youtubere koje drugi komentiraju. 
Tu se radi i o formiranju vlastitog ukusa, a zbog velike količine smeća koje se pritom vidi, kvalitetni sadržaji često se jednostavno istisnu. 
No dobro, teoretiziram, jer moj zbilja malo gleda youtube. Još ću postati sretna zbog introvertiranih igrica na mobitelu koje uglavnom igra  :Grin:  (košarka na sto načina, nogomet na dvjesto načina, i slično).

----------


## jelena.O

daj peterlin kaj nema to bar s ženskim glasom? :Laughing: 

jurana pogledaj neće te ugrist tak i tak ćeš zgasiti za pol minute

----------


## Peterlin

> U stvarnosti mi se to čini dosta kompliciranije nego što naoko izgleda.
> Npr. on prati tog dečka iz razreda na youtube-u jer želi vidjeti o čemu se radi. Dok ga gleda, i sam komentira kako je dosadan i kako mu je to glupo, ali i dalje gleda. I razrednog youtubera (od kojeg i nema neke štete), ali onda i one "opće" youtubere koje drugi komentiraju. 
> Tu se radi i o formiranju vlastitog ukusa, a zbog velike količine smeća koje se pritom vidi, kvalitetni sadržaji često se jednostavno istisnu. 
> No dobro, teoretiziram, jer moj zbilja malo gleda youtube.* Još ću postati sretna zbog introvertiranih igrica na mobitelu koje uglavnom igra*  (košarka na sto načina, nogomet na dvjesto načina, i slično).


Bome, naučila sam se i ja manje opterećivati igricama (moji igraju trenutno nekakvih 1000 vrata, a da stvar bude bolja, uvukli su i muža u to, hehehe) ali ne troše na to više znatne količine vremena. Ne što oni ne bi, nego ne stignu. Imaju drugog (važnijeg) posla, a ako u gradskom prijevozu to igraju, nemam ništ (efikasno) protiv. Moj mlađi se vozi tramvajem od SD Pešćenica do Jaruna u radioamaterski klub, pa obično tada igra. Doma slabo... 

Ali youtubere (ove odurne) gledao je negdje u višim razredima osnovne, jer nisi faca ako to ne radiš. Moj stariji je nekim čudom otporan na to i više ga zanima kvalitetni  sadržaj na youtube-u u čijoj je izradi sudjelovao (ovako nešto - to je najnovije: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVN...AP-6o2mMlOQm1w )

----------


## zutaminuta

U svoje vrijeme je bila popularna Ozana i pohane tikvice.
Nego, Marija, meni se čini da djeca trebaju proći kroz to, pogledati sadržaj, donijeti sud o tome, naučiti filtrirati trash u dobu informacija. Bilo bi idealno kada bi u školama imali profesore koji bi ih vodili kroz to, koji bi predstavljali eto tako malo drugačiji sadržaj i učili djeci kako se ne izgubiti u šumi smeća.

----------


## cvijeta73

do prije godinu - dvije sam se čudila što su to jutuberi, a sad je moja m u toj fazi blejanja. kao i cijeli njihov razred. baš sam prije par dana saznala šta je to disstrack od nje. 
u razredu pjevaju neku pjesmu kojom jedan jutuber blati drugog, ona to repa po cijeli dan, pa sam i ja zapamtila početak, čak što više, i meni se cijeli dan mota po glavi :D

ja se neću izblamirat, svoju armiju formirat, mogu samo garantirat, da ću disstrack demolirat. ovaj diss će lako da te ostavi na podu dok ti snimaš propalu minecraft epizodu  :lool:

----------


## tangerina

bila sam uvjerena da nismo stigli do ovih jutjubera, ali nešto mi poznati ovi cvijetini stihovi  :lool: 

al moj je trenutno na rehabu, ne na pjesmi od amy winehouse, nego na odvikavanju od igrica i youtubera. Posljedica je da manje kuka da mu je dosadno (počeo se igrat sam u nekom svom filmu iz mašte) i ima povećan broj ozljeda (više skakanja i padova i gluposti)

----------


## Peterlin

> U svoje vrijeme je bila popularna Ozana i pohane tikvice.
> Nego, Marija, meni se čini da djeca trebaju proći kroz to, pogledati sadržaj, donijeti sud o tome, naučiti filtrirati trash u dobu informacija. Bilo bi idealno kada bi u školama imali profesore koji bi ih vodili kroz to, koji bi predstavljali eto tako malo drugačiji sadržaj i učili djeci kako se ne izgubiti u šumi smeća.


Pa tak se i radi. Moj stariji je imao tu temu na satu razrednika. Za mlađeg ne znam, njegov se razrednik nije puno bavio takvim temama.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, ne znam kakvi su sad trendovi u školama.

----------


## tanja_b

> U
> Nego, Marija, meni se čini da djeca trebaju proći kroz to, pogledati sadržaj, donijeti sud o tome, naučiti filtrirati trash u dobu informacija.


U ovome i jest problem. Tko će ih tome naučiti? Roditelji na to mogu utjecati kod nekih, ali ne kod svih. U školi to ovisi o pojedincima. 
Peterlin spominje da se kod njenog djeteta o tome govorilo na satu razrednika. Kod nas u školi je situacija takva da razrednice trenutno ni nemaju  :Rolling Eyes:   a i kad je imaju, nitko u razredu je ne sluša. U školi doslovno ne postoji nastavnik koji će s njima konstruktivno razgovarati o tim temama.

----------


## Apsu

Otišla sam malo poslušat ekipu. Bahahaha  :facepalm:

----------


## maria71

a isto tako sve te drame između  njih su fejk,  a   djeca to vjeruju  i onda takvo ponašanje kopiraju.  ne znam tko mi je negativniji  vanimy,  Ruža  Rupić  ili  ovaj  Dennis.

gđa iz  valpova je kategorija za sebe. a na nju sam naletila jer sam  htjela pregledati ove o kojima me učenici pitaju  i onda mi je ona iskočila.

----------


## Barbi

Uf. Ne zvoni mi poznato ništa o čemu pišete, no znam da moja kćer prati neke youtubere iz Joombusa i jučer je bio takozvani meet up na Bundeku i ona je zajedno sa još hrpom cca 12godišnjaka tamo pohrlila kao pravi obožavatelj pokupiti autograme i slikati se sa svakim ponaosob.  :Shock:  
Ja pojma nemam o čemu oni pričaju, vidim da bi bilo zgodno da se barem mrvu informiram.

----------


## mama pticica

> Očito se ti i ja ne razumijemo, djetetu od 11 godina je teško  objasniti da je sve to fejk i sprd.  Njima je to kul i super, poglavito stil života u kojem lokalni džabalebaroš  skupi 200 000 subova  i onda živi  od reklama i sponzora, 
> njima je to zakon, i oni  bi tako, putovali na Bali,  dobivali  poklone i slično. A slava na yt je vrlo kratkotrajna. 
> 
>  Evo imaš i ovaj primjer, majku dvije curice iz  Valpova. I ona ima sljedbenike  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BYaI7sxwno


potpuno se slažem, zato i nije za djecu!

----------


## maria71

barbi,   informiraj se . pogledaj par njihovh videa i sve će  ti biti jasno.

----------


## Barbi

A hoću, makar mi se nekad čini bolje da sam u blaženom neznanju, za puno toga.  :škartoc:

----------


## mama pticica

kad velim da nije za djecu ne mislim da NE SMIJU pogledati, jer gledaju

nego da, ko što Maria veli, nemaju odmaka jer ga još ne mogu imati sami..

----------


## rena7

Moj te gluposti gleda, ali ovi gore navedeni mu nisu poznati. Kaže da gleda kako igraju nekakve igrice, a ovi gore se bave nečim drugim. Vaaaaaljda tako, nemam pojma. Ono što mi intuicija govori, iskreno ne saznanje, nego intucija, jer ih nisam poslušala ni jednom, je to da je riječ o nekakvoj glupariji i stoga mu često vičem gaaaaaasi toooooo. Deru se, drelje i zavijaju k'o mačori kad se ganjaju i to mi ide na jetra. Već po zavijanju sam shvatila da u tome nema ništa edukativno. 
Nisam posve zabranila, jer je u svom razredu u mnogočemu postrani.
Ostavila sam mu malo, tek toliko da bude u tijeku, pa neka informacije selektira sam. 
Čini mi se da mu za sada ide dobro i da će uvidjeti da su to bedastoće.

Hm.... i mi odrasli malo lutamo bespućima interneta. Nije istina da svoju pažnju posvećujemo samo korisnim informacijama.

----------


## maria71

rena,  naravno  da  bauljam po  internetu, ali,  eto,  ne podržavam mržnju napram gay populacije , a djeca ako im Vanimy kaže  da je netko   ....  onda samo ponavljaju  njegove riječi i pumpaju mržnju  ,

  i da pogledaj neki od tih videa, osobito ovaj gdje denis pjeva širi noge pa mi reci jel to isto faza

----------


## karantena35

> i probaj doći do refrena  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR1BpynwcdQ


Bože dragi šta je ovo?! Šta sam propustila?

----------


## maria71

to su ti influenceri  i jutjuberi kojima djeca hrle na meet upove.

----------


## Vrijeska

hvala marii na edukaciji
ja znam da gleda youtube, ali nisam znala za ove (trenutno je Fortnite)
i pitam ga danas je l zna te, i on kaže da zna, ali da ne gleda balkanske (!!) jutjubere...

Eto, naučila sam i da se dijele i po regijama ...

a teta vlogerica ... ajme ... 
bolje da nisam otvorila ...

----------


## karantena35

Jednom rječju - katastrofa. A žalosno je da danas i najmlađi "vise" na tabletima i mobitelima na YT-u.

----------


## martinaP

> hvala marii na edukaciji
> ja znam da gleda youtube, ali nisam znala za ove (trenutno je Fortnite)
> i pitam ga danas je l zna te, i on kaže da zna, ali da ne gleda balkanske (!!) jutjubere...
> 
> Eto, naučila sam i da se dijele i po regijama ...
> 
> a teta vlogerica ... ajme ... 
> bolje da nisam otvorila ...


Zanimljivo, i moj je danas isto izjavio. Da ne gleda balkanske youtubere jer su bzvz. Trenutno je "in" Fortnite, a Fifa mu je stalno aktualna.

----------


## maria71

hvala, cilj mi je bio da skrenem pažnju na neprikladan sadržaj koji dotične persone  emitiraju.  
moj ne gleda ni domaće ni strane,  no zna za ove  i razgovarali smo puno o  utjecaju yt na djecu od desetak godina .

----------


## ina33

Provjerila, za ove nije čula. Ali, kad je čula naziv Baka Prase, nisam sigurna da neće ić' pogledat koja je ta, to ju je zagolicalo. Prati neke dvije srpske srednjoškolke, Nađu i još neku. Nisam niti otvarala linkove, samo sam proguglala što znači disstrack.

----------


## ina33

> Uf. Ne zvoni mi poznato ništa o čemu pišete, no znam da moja kćer prati neke youtubere iz Joombusa i jučer je bio takozvani meet up na Bundeku i ona je zajedno sa još hrpom cca 12godišnjaka tamo pohrlila kao pravi obožavatelj pokupiti autograme i slikati se sa svakim ponaosob.  
> Ja pojma nemam o čemu oni pričaju, vidim da bi bilo zgodno da se barem mrvu informiram.


E, i za ovaj meet up je moja znala, a ja prvi put čujem tu riječ.

----------


## Mima

Moja ne prati, ali je njena prijateljica velika obožavateljica ovog Denisa, pa su ga zajedno gledale, uglavnom taj mali leži pod plahtom sa lampom i priča kao spooky priče, a priče su onako priče starih baba sa sela, kakve je pričala baka Štefica koja je vidjela vraga u močvari. Rekoh, curice, žalosno da se ovakva moderna i napredna tehnologija kakav je internet koristi za prepričavanje selskih bapskih priča iz 19. stoljeća.

----------


## In love

Ja mislim da se nemamo sto cuditi, samo treba pogledati sta roditelji te djece prate na svom profilu. Severina, Ella Dvornik, Karleusa... djeca su samo nasa i drustvena preslika.

----------


## zutaminuta

Dobro, Ella i nije takva bezumna katastrofa kao Karleuša. Ima bezveznih vlogova kako ona kupuje ovo ili ono. U principu, njeno zanimanje je nešto poput agent promotor.

----------


## betty blue

maria, prolazi li ta youtube ekipa koju si nabrojala u prvom postu onu roditeljsku zaštitu? odnosno jel ih filtar propušta ili ne?
moji su zasad još uvijek na minecraft survivalu i sličnom, a ta zaštita mi se čini prilično ok, znam da ni komentare ne vide
ni eda sheerana ne mogu vidjeti

----------


## maria71

Denis  ima 28 godina i teško  da može proći kao mlađa osoba, a njegov  alter ego  Elizabeta  koja kao "  pjeva " je priča za sebe

----------


## rena7

Eto me ovdje da osvježim temu  :Smile: .

Zabranila sam youtubere zauvijek. 
Amen!
Prvo mi je živac digla ona što je bila kod Šprajca, i njena mater skupa s njom. 
To je dijete? To je majka? Može, ok, ali ne želim čuti, ni znati da postoje i da imaju bilo kakav utjecaj na moju kuću. 
Točka.
Onda, točka prekretnica je sljedeća- u pitanju su bili nekakvi bomboni sa okusom iznenađenja.
Budala probava bombone, pa kada naleti na okus pokvarenog mlijeka npr. onda divljački pljuje u nekakav lavor. 
Naravno, to sve snima i to je uradak za you tube kojem se eto, moje dijete krenulo diviti.
Moj je probao sistem i došao do toga da ja budala, tražim Muller, ne znajući što kupujem, kupim f... bombone i platim ih skoro 25 kn.
Probao je jedan i nisam kužila ništa. Valjda je okus bio uredu. Grrrrrr....
Kada je probao drugi i krenuo bljuvati, kočeperiti se, praviti važan, jer je kao hrabar probati ludost i šta ja znam šta.... eeeeee kad ga nisam razbila. 
Razum je prevladao da ga ne razbijem kao sijalicu.
Bomboni su išli u smeće, you tube je ugašen zauvijek.
Uhvatim li ga da gleda meni iza leđa, bit će žestokog fajta.
Za you tube, pod naslovom- kako izbiti bubice iz glave?!

Pa to nije normalno. Eto. Nije normalno!
I nemam pojma tko je budala. Onaj koji snima, moj koji to gleda ili ja koja sam te svinjarije dopustila. 
Njima ne mogu ništa, ali bome mom još uvijek mogu. 
Toliko sam se zapalila nakon tih bombona, da nisam sigurna da će me huja tako lako proći. 
Ne želim čuti da postoje!!!

----------


## Mima

Diši  :Grin:  Kakvi bomboni, ne razumijem ništa?

----------


## tanja_b

> No dobro, teoretiziram, jer moj zbilja malo gleda youtube. Još ću postati sretna zbog introvertiranih igrica na mobitelu koje uglavnom igra  (košarka na sto načina, nogomet na dvjesto načina, i slično).


Ufff, prošlo je nekoliko mjeseci u međuvremenu i moj sin tinejdžer koji otkriva svijet oko sebe otkrio je i gledanje gluposti na YouTubeu  :Rolling Eyes: 
I sam je svjestan da gleda uglavnom gluposti i da gubi vrijeme, ali svejedno gleda i dalje.
Sreća da počinje škola pa će imati puno manje vremena za tu aktivnost. Nadam se.

----------


## rena7

Uh... postoji pakovanje u kojem su bomboni raznih okusa. Podijeljeni su na dobre i loše. 
Znači, probavaš, pa što te zapadne. 
Moj je probao dva.
Prvi je bio okus marelice.
Drugi okus pokvarenog mlijeka.
Ali, to je toliko odvratno da hitno moraš povratit, pljunut ili šta ja znam šta.
I fora je u tome valjda, pojesti taj bombon lošeg okusa.
Valjda, ne znam.
Kažem, moj je mahnito jurio po kući tražeći lavor.

I nije toliko problem u tim bombonima, nego što sam osjetila da je prešao granicu. 
Povjerovao je nekoj budali sa you tuba!!!!
Pa, rekla sam mu, mogao ti je preporučiti da probaš drek. Pa ti probaj ako si pametan!

Gdje sam tu ja i moji savjeti? 
Osjetila sam da me je stavio u drugi plan. 
A to ne može.
Ne može!

----------


## Mima

Čekaj, i tih bombona ima za kupiti u Mulleru? Pa to je kao iz Harry Pottera  :Grin: 

To je onda valjda kao taj izazov, da pojedu nešto lošeg okusa.

----------


## spajalica

ja sam nedavno, a ne gledam YT jela jelly beans razlicitih okusa. nije bilo tih s pokvarenim mlijekom, al onaj okusa vafla mi je bio grozan, bas grozan. bombone sam kupila sama, jela ih s frendicom zajedno i bas smo se zezale s njima.
ali da na YT ima svega bas ima. kako pozitivnih tako negativnih stvari. i ljudi zaradjuju na ljudskoj gluposti. nekad je to bio grah ispod salice pa mijesaj, ili tri karte. neko se kladio neko nije.
ni moji ne odoljevaju carima YT, al ja stvarno ne mogu biti policajac za sve. fakat ne mogu.
moja majka je ljubavne romane, one s kioska, smatrala smecem koje nema sta traziti u nasoj kuci, ali nije uspjela maknuti to bas iz mog zivota. 
ni sama ne znam zasto tipkam, sve su ovo izazovi modernog doba. s kojim ponekad ni sama ne znam kako da se nosim.

----------


## Peterlin

> Uh... postoji pakovanje u kojem su bomboni raznih okusa. Podijeljeni su na dobre i loše. 
> Znači, probavaš, pa što te zapadne. 
> Moj je probao dva.
> Prvi je bio okus marelice.
> Drugi okus pokvarenog mlijeka.
> Ali, to je toliko odvratno da hitno moraš povratit, pljunut ili šta ja znam šta.
> I fora je u tome valjda, pojesti taj bombon lošeg okusa.
> Valjda, ne znam.
> Kažem, moj je mahnito jurio po kući tražeći lavor.
> ...


youtube ti je baš isto kao ti bomboni raznih okusa.... Moj mlađi obožava youtube, ponekad gleda gluposti (okus pokvarenog mlijeka) a češće pametne stvari, npr. ovako nešto (okus marelice): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-PPbmMm0eA

----------


## čokolada

Ko da mora kupiti bombon. Nađi mu nešto pljesnjivo iz frižidera, voćku, sir, komadić sirovog mesa stavi na sunce par sati...neće mu više past na pamet  :Grin:

----------


## rena7

> Čekaj, i tih bombona ima za kupiti u Mulleru? Pa to je kao iz Harry Pottera 
> 
> To je onda valjda kao taj izazov, da pojedu nešto lošeg okusa.



Pa da, i ja seljanka ne znajući da to uopće postoji, nasjela. Kako da djetetu ne kupim bombone kada me je lijepo zamolio?

Ne kažem da ću uspjeti zabraniti, ali koliko god mogu, borit ću se.

Tko što voli, neka izvoli.
Ali, kod mene neće.
Kako god, završili smo sa you tuberima.

----------


## rena7

> youtube ti je baš isto kao ti bomboni raznih okusa.... Moj mlađi obožava youtube, ponekad gleda gluposti (okus pokvarenog mlijeka) a *češće pametne stvari*, npr. ovako nešto (okus marelice): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-PPbmMm0eA


Sve ja to znam. Barem mislim da znam.
Želim se uvjeriti da je dosegao ovo boldano. 
Do tada.... rastemo.... imamo kada, učimo se.

----------


## spajalica

> Ko da mora kupiti bombon. Nađi mu nešto pljesnjivo iz frižidera, voćku, sir, komadić sirovog mesa stavi na sunce par sati...neće mu više past na pamet


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGB2lGyDrTw

 :lool:

----------


## Peterlin

> Sve ja to znam. Barem mislim da znam.
> Želim se uvjeriti da je dosegao ovo boldano. 
> Do tada.... rastemo.... imamo kada, učimo se.


Da, znam iz iskustva.... Ja sam ko kobac nadzirala i uvidjela da udio budalaština opada u korist pametnih stvari. Sad više nisam toliko opterećena nadzorom, ali kad ih čujem kako se cerekaju, znam da ne gledaju ništ pametno. Sva sreća, uskoro počinje školska godina, pa će i toga biti manje jer se ne stiže.

S druge strane, mm gleda npr. "Dva i pol muškarca" ili neku sličnu budalaštinu na tv-u, a ja policijske serijetine - pa zar to nije ista stvar? Samo je medij drugačiji...

----------


## čokolada

Spajka :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Peterlin, znakovito je to s policijskim serijama :Raspa:

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin, znakovito je to s policijskim serijama


Naravno! 

Nema policijskog smajlića, pa se ne mogu odlučiti između ovog  :oklagija:  i ovog  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## betty blue

A momo? Moji su se samoincijativno skinuli s youtubea kada su im se neki klipovi s tim (tom?) Momo počeli suggestat sa strane. Uopće nisu ni kliknuli, samo slika im je bila dovoljna da noćima ne mogu spavat od straha. Evo već par tjedana ne idu na youtube. 
Još imamo onu roditeljsku zaštitu aktiviranu, ali ta Momo ne znam na koju foru, prolazi sve filtre.
Tko li to izmisli, mamicu mu

----------


## rena7

Baš mamicu mu.  :Smile: 
Nemam roditeljsku zaštitu. Gledam hoće li moje dijete probiti sljedeću granicu.
Danas sam ga pitala jel kuži u čemu je problem. 
Jer, neću na silu, hoću da sam shvati.
Odgovorio je- zato jer nisam vjerovao tebi, nego xy sa neta.
Aha! 
Riječ je uredu, čekam djelo.

----------


## maria71

rena kako  napredujete ?

----------


## rena7

Hvala na pitanju Maria, za sada je uredu.
Imao je par kriza, pa je želio razgovarati o problemu youtubera. Naravno da smo razgovarali. 
Ispričala sam mu neke moguće scenarije, uplašio se je.
Nije mi bio cilj plašiti ga, nego upozoriti na opasnosti koje sa sobom nosi lakovjernost. 

Rastemo i bit će još takvih situacija. 
Nego, kreteni su uzeli maha. Bit će red da pitomi bježe.  :Wink:

----------


## maria71

Da,  stvarno zabrinjavajuće. 

No ako je  jedna naša bogatašica imala bag handlera, osobu koja se brinula o njenim torbama , i nosila ih po spa tretmanima, onda  ovi jutjuberi bar jedu govna da bi zaradili.  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas vrlo  oštro rekla da na vježbama iz fizike nema mjesta dugim noktima i da ih lijepo skrate .   Nije mi jasno kako one jutujeberice brišu tur sa onim  kandžama, a sad se ta pošast spostila i među curice .

Kako  će one išta zašarafiti ili držati ako imaju te duge nokte

----------


## rena7

Čuvaj se ženo da te ne bi neki tata došao upozoriti da je on noktiće platio. Kakvi su roditelji, djeca su sjajna. Kako će neodgojen roditelj odgojiti dijete?! Nema šanse. 
Dobro kažeš, razne jebivjetre i intelektualno podkapacitirane spodobe se plasiraju kao neki uzori našoj djeci. 
Ja mog pokušavam odvratit' i jasno mu dajem do znanja tko je što i tko kuda spada. Ne znam jeli mi posao ćorav, pokazat će vrijeme, ali ne dam se.
Bojim se da sam prestroga.

----------


## orange80

Ma kakva prestroga, rena, slažem se skroz s tobom.
Eto tako sam npr. ja, koja inače mislim da od predugačkog pametovanja nema velike vajde, u nedjelju kad sam ih vozila s mora dobila dar govora.
Ja i klinci, zatvoreni u autu 2 sata slušamo moje predavanje o zaglupljujućem 
djelovanju takvih sadržaja...onako “na hladno”, bez neposrednog povoda.
Sklopili “dogovor” da ćemo medije srezat na pola sata dnevno (osim kad skupa gledamo nešto korisno).

(Doduše imala sam jaki argument na mojoj strani: ovog su ljeta bili u kampu tjedan dana gdje im nisu bili dozvoljeni niti mobiteli, niti drugi mediji. Vratili se doma toliko “očišćeni” da sami nisu htjeli uzimat mob u ruke.)

Uglavnom rezultat mog monologa iz auta: dođem jučer doma, gleda se obrazovni program HRT-a  :Grin:  i još su rekli da je zanimljivo  :drama: 
(I to su prevrtili, nije bilo trenutno na tv-u), iza toga mediji srezani na nulu, nešto crtali, otišli van s loptom...
e sad, znam da će ih to pustiti uskoro, ali opet, toplo mi je oko srca što ozbiljan razgovor (monolog)
makar privremeno, ipak pomaže...

----------


## marta

Ti koristis tehniku "Malcolm u sredini". Zatvoris djecu u auto i udri po temi.  :Laughing:

----------


## orange80

> Ti koristis tehniku "Malcolm u sredini". Zatvoris djecu u auto i udri po temi.


 :Laughing:  joj da, ja i ta zena smo totalno na istoj valnoj duljini  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

Ja sam više puta plakala od smijeha prepoznajući nas u toj seriji.

----------


## kloklo

Baš sam se isprepadala živa kad sam ovo pročitala i upravo sam oprezno, okolo kere, ispitala Juricu ali on nema blage veze tko su ti. On i njegova ekipa su isto još na Minecraftu   :Very Happy:

----------


## rena7

"Bombone" jedu malinski tapir i game of bros. Namjerno ih pišem malim slovom.
Koji su ti majmuni, nemam pojma. Isto sam mislila da je na Minecraftu, ali eto, iznenadio me je. 
Sad sam ja njega. Sve mu je na dohvat ruke, a tako daleko.
Tehnika stoji na stolu- a u nju se može samo gledati na prazno.
Manje je škodljivo od bombona. 

Rado bi mu pokazala i najbolju jutjubericu i održala predavanje o "ženama", ali nekako mi se pari da je još zbilja mali.

----------


## zutaminuta

Danas je u Nu2 bilo o youtuberima. Četiri gosta.

----------


## rena7

Ne gledamo youtubere i ne zanimaju nas. 
I dalje.  :Cool:

----------


## Lili75

> Ne gledamo youtubere i ne zanimaju nas. 
> I dalje.


Ni mi,nikad ništa slično ni gledali  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

ja nedavno gledala s malim cijelo jutro  :lool: 
ima neka igrica u kojoj popravljaš i uređuješ kuće, bar dva sata smo ih gledali kako to rade i komentirali
ja sam malo ludila na neke izraze (uporno govori "ovo izgleda na nešto") ali je bila baš prava zabava za nedjeljno jutro


ne znam šta znači ne gledamo youtubere, ne gledate ništa na youtube?
niti ono tutorial kako napraviti smokey eye ako imate spuštene vjeđe, kako izrađivati božićne ukrase.. to su isto youtuberi

----------


## Peterlin

> Ni mi,nikad ništa slično ni gledali


To sam i ja mislila dok su mi djeca bila te dobi, aliiii poslije - oni gledaju, a mi ne. Trebalo mi je dugo da sama sebi priznam da previše vremena provode na tome (daleko od mojih očiju) ali srećom, toga se čovjek zasiti.

Sad - moj E. gleda na youtube kanalu gradivo iz građe računala (ima korisnih stvari), moj L. isto tako gleda neke stvari koje ga zanimaju, a vezane su za filmsku umjetnosti.

Youtuberske gluposti brzo dojade, ali postoji period u kojem ih takve cirkusarije privlače, isto kao i grupne igrice i slično. Samo treba paziti da ne uzme maha.

----------


## tanja_b

> To sam i ja mislila dok su mi djeca bila te dobi, aliiii poslije - oni gledaju, a mi ne. Trebalo mi je dugo da sama sebi priznam da previše vremena provode na tome (daleko od mojih očiju) ali srećom, toga se čovjek zasiti.
> 
> Sad - moj E. gleda na youtube kanalu gradivo iz građe računala (ima korisnih stvari), moj L. isto tako gleda neke stvari koje ga zanimaju, a vezane su za filmsku umjetnosti.
> 
> Youtuberske gluposti brzo dojade, ali *postoji period u kojem ih takve cirkusarije privlače,* isto kao i grupne igrice i slično. Samo treba paziti da ne uzme maha.


E točno to.
Gledao je i moj jedno vrijeme, ja sam ludila da kako može gledati nešto tako glupo, on bi se složio sa mnom da je glupo, ali ipak je gledao  :Rolling Eyes: 
Srećom, brzo mu je dosadilo, prešaltao se na druge stvari.

----------


## tangerina

moj gleda nejčešće kako igraju igrice koje i on igra
to meni samo po sebi nije nešto nerazumljivo, jer kad već igra, vidi neke strategije ili načine kako nešto preći.. samo je bitno gledati ukupno vrijeme provedeno za kompom, odnos sa ostalim aktivnostima

zez je što su oni meni iritantni, pa mi je poriv da se maknem, ali ustvari bolje je kad sam tu pa kad čujem neke gluposti da mogu reagirati

----------


## tangerina

> E točno to.
> Gledao je i moj jedno vrijeme, ja sam ludila da kako može gledati nešto tako glupo, on bi se složio sa mnom da je glupo, ali ipak je gledao 
> Srećom, brzo mu je dosadilo, prešaltao se na druge stvari.


istu sam dinamiku imala sa svojom mamom kad sam pratila Santu Barbaru, Marisol i ostale  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> ne znam šta znači ne gledamo youtubere, ne gledate ništa na youtube?
> *niti ono tutorial kako napraviti smokey eye ako imate spuštene vjeđe, kako izrađivati božićne ukrase*.. to su isto youtuberi


Nope, ništa od toga.  :alexis: a i nije mi u istom rangu izrada božićnih ukrasa i te besmislene gluparije. :Smile: 

*Peterlin* a koje je to doba da ih zanimaju te cirkusarije od youtube-a? koji razred?

----------


## sasa

Moj se za to zakacio u 5., sad je 6. i manje ga privlaci, ali nije imun. Mene neopisivo iritiraju. Sve me iritira od glasa nadalje. Ali trudim se ne kvocati, mislim da je moj izraz lica dovoljan. I negdje mislim da je normalno (i pozeljno) da ima neka zadovoljstva koja su roditeljima strana, pa i grozna. Mala ne gleda you tube. Ona ima 6. Oboje imaju ograniceno vrijeme pred ekranima i ona bira crtice na RTL kockici. Ona bi recimo rado gledala Soy Luna sto je neka djecja sapunjara, al tu sam povukla crtu. Premala mi je za to. Inace meni je super jeziva bila ona vijest neki dan da je od svih you tubera najvise zaradio neki djecak od par godina koji pokazuje neke igracke na svom kanalu. Jer ako je to tocno to znaci da you tube najvise konzumiraju od svih konzumenata upravo predskolarci. A to mi je moram priznati dosta scary. Inace ja you tube koristim kad gledam neke glazbene spotove- vi Lili nemate neke omiljene bendove ili pjevace pa da pogledate kad izbace singl novi spot?
Inace sam nedavno citala na Guardianu o novom trendu na you tubu gdje odrasli ljudi gledaju druge ljude kako jedu(!?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tanja_b

> Inace meni je super jeziva bila ona vijest neki dan da je od svih you tubera najvise zaradio neki djecak od par godina koji pokazuje neke igracke na svom kanalu.


Ovo je i meni bilo zastrašujuće pročitati. 

Moj je gluposti na YouTubeu gledao u 6.-7. razredu, sad više ne gleda youtubere, nego koristi taj kanal da si nađe neku muziku (bilo skladbe za koje je čuo u glazbenoj, ili bendove i pjevače koje sam usput otkriva). U međuvremenu smo aktivirali HBO GO pa umjesto YouTube pasionirano gleda sve nastavke Big Bang Theory  :Grin:  ali to i nije toliko glupo (ok, meni ide na živce kad previše gleda u mobitel, ali to nekako držimo pod kontrolom).

Inače, svojedobno je jedan od tih "youtubera" bio i jedan dečko iz njegovog razreda koji je - naravno - snimao sebe kako igra razne igrice. Sin mi je i sam komentirao kako mu je bezveze to što ovaj radi (sadržajno) i što govori (vrlo oskudan rječnik koji se sastojao uglavnom od poštapalica i veznika), ali je ipak to gledao. Valjda je htio biti upućen u razredne teme?

----------


## Lili75

*sasa* da glazbu i spotove gledamo, al to mi ne spada pod Youtube bezvezarije nego pod glazbu  :Smile:  ono ko da gledam MTV ili neki glazbeni kanal.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nope, ništa od toga. a i nije mi u istom rangu izrada božićnih ukrasa i te besmislene gluparije.
> 
> *Peterlin* a koje je to doba da ih zanimaju te cirkusarije od youtube-a? koji razred?


Oko petog su počeli, možda i kasnije. Ne mogu se sjetiti ili nisam ni primijetila baš odmah.

----------


## zutaminuta

> ja nedavno gledala s malim cijelo jutro 
> ima neka igrica u kojoj popravljaš i uređuješ kuće, bar dva sata smo ih gledali kako to rade i komentirali
> ja sam malo ludila na neke izraze (uporno govori "ovo izgleda na nešto") ali je bila baš prava zabava za nedjeljno jutro
> 
> 
> ne znam šta znači ne gledamo youtubere, ne gledate ništa na youtube?
> niti ono tutorial kako napraviti smokey eye ako imate spuštene vjeđe, kako izrađivati božićne ukrase.. to su isto youtuberi


Obožavam gledati make up tutoriale iako se rijetko šminkam. To me u trenutku totalno opusti kao da sam bila kod masažerke. :D

----------


## zutaminuta

> Inace sam nedavno citala na Guardianu o novom trendu na you tubu gdje odrasli ljudi gledaju druge ljude kako jedu(!?)


Ja sam jednom na Instagramu tražeći ideje za nešto našla Kineskinju ili Japanku kako jede ta njihova egzotična jela. Kao s make upom, bude neobično opuštajuće. 

Još ima na youtubeu videa gdje sa snažnom prešom gnječe sve od stakla, pa do dijamanta ili drugih preša. Ima videa s magnetima. Lijevanje stakla i izrada koječega. Joj, da bar imam više vremena zuriti u ekran.

----------


## pomikaki

Nama je zaštita od jutjuba siromašan paket interneta koji smijemo potrošiti mjesečno i koji ne bi potrpio više od par filmića mjesečno  :lool: 
Tako da dijete zna da doma nema jutjuba. Tu i tamo pustimo ipak koji dobar spot. A vidjela sam i ono s elizabetom  :Rolling Eyes:  Uglavnom mislim da ona dosta toga vidi u školi od druge djece, i također vidim da na klince oko nje utječu te stvari.

----------


## Jurana

> Ja sam jednom na Instagramu tražeći ideje za nešto našla Kineskinju ili Japanku kako jede ta njihova egzotična jela. Kao s make upom, bude neobično opuštajuće.


Gledanje drugih ljudi kako jedu namijenjeno je ljudima koji sami žive i teško im pada što nemaju s kim jesti pa onda gledaju vlogere kako jedu. Kažu da se može dobro zaraditi tako. Jedno od novih zanimanja

----------


## Lili75

Meni je ovo užas i n emogu shvatit šta se sve može prodat na tržištu.

----------


## spajalica

Lili cemu cudjenje?
pa pogledaj samo u svom svijetu koliko stvari ti koristis koje nekima ni ne padaju na pamet, ne samo da ih imaju, vec da ih i kupe.
svaka roba ima svog kupca.

----------


## Lili75

A šta ću kad mi je to više nego neobično ono gledat nekog dok žvače  :Grin: 

Moja ti a šta ja to čudno koristim na youtube-u?
Slzšam mjuzu i to preko tv-a. :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

nisam mislila konkretno na YT, vec opcenito. a zbilja mi ne pada na pameti ni muzu gledati history, tako da ne bih tebi ni pretpostavljala  :Wink:

----------


## seni

sljedeci korak, ce biti virtualne gruppe, gdje svi samci virtualno zajedno jedu i cakulaju  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

nedavno prijatelj je vidio 3 cure kako sjede u restoranu imaju klopu ispred sebe i svaka je na svom mobitelu. prisao im je i objasnio je da je jako radoznal i da ga zanima zasto ne razgovaraju medjusobno vec je svaka za svojim mobitelom.
Odgovorile su mu da nisu samo njih 3 na rucku vec je njih 20 zajedno i da razgovaraju preko grupe. i da bi bilo jako nepristojno od njih da medjusobno razgovaraju jer bi ostalih 17 iskljucile iz razgovora.

----------


## seni

:Laughing:  svijet se rapidno mijenja!

----------


## vertex

Nekad smo MM i ja kao te cure...on dođe kod mene na posao ručati, a onda nam je to zgodan momenat da se javimo sinu brucošu koji nam je daleko, i onda tipkamo u grupu dok jedemo i obično se sretno smješkamo. Nije sve otuđenje što tako izgleda :D

----------


## seni

i to je tocno!
ja sam takoder zahvalna da postoji WhatsApp  :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

da živim sama, možda bi i ja bila od tih što gledaju ljude kako jedu, stvarno ne volim jest sama, ja sam od onih "jesti sama je gore nego spavati sama". Još ti na videu sigurno dok jedu ne viču "ajme ovo je odvratno fuj neću ovo jest" ko moja voljena djeca <3
al u mojoj životnoj fazi to je ludo uzbuđenje kad si malo sama
zato obožavam gledat na youtube kako ljudi kite bor  :Grin:  pogledala sam stvarno puno videa, što radi ideja, što radi gušta, jer volim to sve, moj bi već bio okićen ali sad imam dva mačića pa odgađam, i eto gledam tuđe i uživam
na youtube ko i na cijelom internetu ima hrpa gluposti i hrpa zanimljivih i korisnih informacija
i mi ovdje smo milijun puta pričali o tome tko što pegla i tko kakvu robu nosi po kući, sigurna sam da nekome sa strane to zvuči prilično bedasto

----------


## tangerina

uglavnom, što se tiče youtubea i djece, problem je po meni
1. previše vremena za ekranom, za što si odgovoran kao roditelj za nekakve dnevne limite po svojoj procjeni
2. zaista neprikladni sadržaji

Što se tiče ovih naprosto gluposti, ja na to gledam kao i faze gledanja glupih serija, slušanja glupave muzike, kao dio formiranja ukusa
Uglavnom to prerastu i skuže i sami da je glupo i zašto, a nekad im možeš i objasnit

----------


## marla-s

Tangerina, nadam se da ce shvatiti. 
YT koliko vidim ima bas velik utjecaj. Pokupi "baze" s njega, upija ih kao spuzva i jos im se divi jer su neki od tih yt zvijezda full slavne i dobro zaradjuju. Zeli biti kao oni - snimati, zabavljati se i zaradjivati...

----------

